# US / UK Dual Citizen never filed taxes whilst in the UK



## popcas

So I am a US citizen who moved to the UK in 2007 and have since become a UK citizen as well. Since I have been in the UK I have not worked or received any benefits. 

I have 3 kids seven, six and three. Two of them have their US birth certs and SSN, we have not yet registered the birth of our third child (thanks covid) as the embassy in London has been closed for all non urgent citizen issues.

I was told by a friend that I should be filing US tax returns even if they are nill as a matter of procedure. I thought if you are not working then you don't need to file.

Should I file my taxes including back taxes but the amount will be zero?


----------



## Nononymous

Your friend is wrong. If you earn below the threshold you are not required to file. The threshold for single is currently $12,400. In 2017 the threshold for married filing separately dropped to $5, which is bizarre, but if you are truly earning $0 then you qualify. In any case, the IRS would have no idea what you earned so it's entirely up to you what to declare or not declare - it's essentially an honour system.

If you wanted to file a return this year, there's $3200 in it for you plus some additional amount for the children with SSNs, thanks to the stimulus benefit. Not sure how the mechanics of that all work but you've probably got over $5000 on the table. Until November you could have used the "non-filer" form to collect this money, but now you need to do a full return, which in your case will be very simple - zero income, two dependents, wait for the cash. Use a Wise account to get a US routing number for direct deposit instead of a cheque in the post.

PS Do you know if your banks are aware of your US citizenship? If so, any joint accounts may be subject to FATCA reporting. This is not the end of the world - though your British partner might be very unhappy to learn this - but if you ever had plans of returning to the US it might be worth considering doing the FBAR reports if the total balances exceed $10,000. Otherwise ignore this.

PPS Assuming your children were born in the UK and have dual citizenship, take precautions going forward to conceal their US citizenship from banking institutions. There's no reason they should be subject to FATCA or US tax obligations as adults if they have no interest in moving to the US.


----------



## 255

Popcas -- Nononymous is correct, there is no need to file income tax returns, if you have zero income. With that said, I would file an extension for 2020 and then file with all three dependents when you get your baby's SSN. This will allow you to receive the stimulus payments and any future child tax credits (for 2021, that's $3,600.00 per child under 6 and $3,000.00 per child for children 6 to 17.) Additionally, you might want to look at the Earned Income Tax Credit (EITC) Earned Income Tax Credit (EITC) | Internal Revenue Service (irs.gov) You may be able to "adjust" your situation to qualify for that too. The 2021 Standard Deduction, for Married Filing Separately, is $12,550.00, so if you had some sort of online "side hustle," you wouldn't owe any tax, without even invoking the FEIE or the FTC. Absolutely no need to file past tax returns.

You should file FBARs, if required, including past years. If not required, don't file. This is only an information return and does not affect your income taxes. Cheers, 255


----------



## popcas

I have a joint account with my husband and one bank account for myself. 

The joint account we opened as we needed to access a safety deposit box at Barclays bank. The account has something like £40 in it and its never been used.

I have a halifax account which has never had more than a few hundred in. 

I still have a US bank account at my parents address and I think its still operational. 

Thanks 255 and nonymous. I have done some reading on this and I could be due tax credits then - but though I like the thought of this - how far back can I claim these tax credit? Only for the last yr?

As to the FBARs? Would it be easier just to close the barclays bank account?

Do I need to use an accountant to fill in these returns?


----------



## Nononymous

No need to close an account with 40 quid in it. You aren't required to file FBARs until you hit $10,000 total across all accounts in your name. 

Whether you need an accountant or not depends on your competence and comfort level with this sort of thing. Your case sounds as extremely simple.

My understanding is, you'd be entitled to the stimulus benefit for this year, but going back you don't get the various child tax credits if you don't meet a relatively low minimum income standard. So if you truly earned nothing, you aren't entitled to claim those. But confirm this, I don't know all the details.


----------



## 255

popcas -- First off -- you only have an FBAR requirement if your aggregate assets in foreign accounts, that you control, or are a beneficiary to, exceed $10K. If your assets are less then the threshold, there is no reporting requirement. I would not close any account, to preclude FBAR filing. It is now done on-line and is fairly simple: Report Foreign Bank and Financial Accounts | FinCEN.gov . As I said before, this is only an information return -- basically just a paper work drill for you. Some couples have an aversion to the U.S. Government "knowing their business," so they may put the preponderance of their assets in the NRA spouse's name to stay under the $10K reporting threshold. Personally, I filed the old "paper" FBARs, for my mother, for decades, before she passed, it's not hard. I think an accountant would be a waste of money. An accountant would need you to gather the information required for him to fill out the form. Once you've gathered the information, the hard part's done!

The Stimulus Payments are only for 2020 (1st and 2d tranche) and 2021 (3d tranche.) The EITC could possibly be claimed, for past years, but I would suggest filing 2020 forward and don't bother going back ("the juice might not be worth the squeeze.)

I would also confirm that your U.S. bank account is operational. You can use this account on your 1040, to receive your tax refunds and any potential future stimulus or child tax credits. Cheers, 255


----------



## Nononymous

255 said:


> I would also confirm that your U.S. bank account is operational. You can use this account on your 1040, to receive your tax refunds and any potential future stimulus or child tax credits.


A Wise account with US routing number is quick to set up and free, so may be less trouble than dealing with an actual US bank, especially it it's one that gets funny about foreign addresses.

Prior to this year the child tax credit required a minimum level of income, did it not? So technically not possible if US parent had zero income?


----------



## 255

Nononymous -- Your question: "Prior to this year the child tax credit required a minimum level of income, did it not? So technically not possible if US parent had zero income?" Yes and yes, I believe you are correct (at least that's the way I've read it.) Cheers, 255


----------



## Nononymous

255 said:


> Nononymous -- Your question: "Prior to this year the child tax credit required a minimum level of income, did it not? So technically not possible if US parent had zero income?" Yes and yes, I believe you are correct (at least that's the way I've read it.) Cheers, 255


In which case, no point to the OP filing any older returns, prior to 2020.


----------



## popcas

Nonymous and 255 thank you so much. So my tasks is simple

1) Wait till the US embassy is open and get my third child registered.
2) Check my US bank account is still operational

Now as to 1) - how long do I have to file for 2020? as the US embassy might not be fully open for CRBA for a few months.

as to 2) when I file from abroad I need to list my UK address and then won't they find it strange that I have listed a US bank account?


----------



## Nononymous

2) They won't, it's pretty normal. But I highly recommend Wise, it might be less hassle than following up on a semi-dormant US account.


----------



## 255

popcas -- The normal time to file U.S. tax returns in the U.S. is April 15 and overseas filers get an automatic 2 month extension to June 15. This year, because of the many retroactive changes in the recently passed "American Rescue Plan Act of 2021," the regular due date has been moved to May 17, so if past history is any indication, you'll have until July 15. To be safe, I recommend you file IRS form 4868 for an automatic 4 month extension (be sure to check the block on line 8.) 2020 Form 4868 (irs.gov) In any event, the penalty for filing late is a percentage of taxes owed, since you don't owe any taxes, no penalty ("but why rock the boat.")

There is no problem using a U.S. account with a foreign address. Your return is processed automatically, without human intervention, unless it is selected for review/audit -- usually due to a math error. I suspect a preponderance of Americans abroad maintain a U.S. bank account for convenience. Cheers, 255


----------



## 255

popcas -- Your statement: "...when I file from abroad I need to list my UK address..." is not technically true. You can use a U.S. address (your parents, if you so choose, for instance.) I personally use a private mail service in the U.S., for my banks, brokerage accounts and income tax submissions, whether living abroad or not. If you later have UK income and want to exclude it from U.S. taxes, you'll need to list your UK address on IRS form 2555 -- but you can still use a U.S. address on your IRS form 1040. Cheers, 255


----------



## popcas

255 said:


> popcas -- The normal time to file U.S. tax returns in the U.S. is April 15 and overseas filers get an automatic 2 month extension to June 15. This year, because of the many retroactive changes in the recently passed "American Rescue Plan Act of 2021," the regular due date has been moved to May 17, so if past history is any indication, you'll have until July 15. To be safe, I recommend you file IRS form 4868 for an automatic 4 month extension (be sure to check the block on line 8.) 2020 Form 4868 (irs.gov) In any event, the penalty for filing late is a percentage of taxes owed, since you don't owe any taxes, no penalty ("but why rock the boat.")
> 
> There is no problem using a U.S. account with a foreign address. Your return is processed automatically, without human intervention, unless it is selected for review/audit -- usually due to a math error. I suspect a preponderance of Americans abroad maintain a U.S. bank account for convenience. Cheers, 255


I have read up on this - can I efile or should I use the paper? The form itself seems straight forward. 

I think I just complete as nill for everything? 

So what is my filing status? I am a dual US/UK citizen married and my husband is UK citizen.

Also when I receive this cheque I assume that I need to declare this as UK income to HMRC? I will still be below the thresholds I think but how does this work from the UK perspective?


----------



## Bevdeforges

You can only efile a current tax return (i.e. the return for 2020 that is due in May this year). You should file as "married, filing separately" since filing jointly requires that you declare all your husband's worldwide income too. However, if you have no income, you may not be able to declare your kids as "dependents" which means that you probably won't get the "Covid relief payment" for the kids. (I am not at all sure about that - someone here will have a better idea.)


----------



## Nononymous

The stimulus benefit is not "income" - it's essentially an advance on a future tax return or some such thing. I can't speak for the UK but other countries have announced that it is not taxable and does not need to be declared.


----------



## 255

popcas -- As you've seen, the forms aren't that difficult. I routinely use the free IRS fillable forms (but I may be a kind of dinosaur.) My understanding, by reading on this forum, that some of the online software doesn't play well with overseas filers (or anything out of the ordinary.) You can choose your own filing status. Some Americans overseas file "Married Filing Jointly." for various reasons. I think the preponderance of folks, on this forum, with an NRA spouse, file "Married Filing Separately," and just list their spouse as "NRA." When I was younger, I used to calculate both ways and chose the most advantages submittal option, for our family situation.

Yes, when filling out your 1040, just put zeros, where there is a total (usually in bold.) Just leave everything else blank. 

As to Bev's concern, the "American Rescue Plan Act of 2021" made the Child Tax Credit, fully refundable. Previous rules limited the tax credit to families earning at least $2,500.00. So in your case, you *do not* need to be employed to receive the credit.

Nononymous is absolutely correct -- a tax credit *is not* "income." Credits are normally only received when you receive your tax refund (for over payment of income taxes.) In these COVID times, there have, and may be more, "advances" issued towards various "stimulus" credits. You'll "balance the books," so to speak, when you complete your annual tax return. So no, I see no reason to report this , as income, to the UK HMRC. Income Tax - GOV.UK (www.gov.uk) Cheers, 255


----------



## Bevdeforges

255 said:


> Previous rules limited the tax credit to families earning at least $2,500.00. So in your case, you *do not* need to be employed to receive the credit.


But the question is whether or not you can claim the child tax credit if you are not claiming the child (or children) as dependents. For that, the kids need their US SS numbers. But also (possibly) to be filing jointly (or as head of household) - in order to for the kids to qualify as dependent on you. 

Filing jointly with an NRA spouse just to qualify for the child credit could have unintended consequences for the longer term. If you file jointly with an NRA spouse, then you have to file as if that NRA spouse were US resident for the entire tax year (and get an ITIN for the spouse). Depending on the spouse's financial situation, you could be looking at a vastly complicated return - even if there is little or no tax due.


----------



## 255

Bevdeforges -- "But the question is whether or not you can claim the child tax credit if you are not claiming the child (or children) as dependents. For that, the kids need their US SS numbers. But also (possibly) to be filing jointly (or as head of household) - in order to for the kids to qualify as dependent on you." Yes -- you have to claim the children as dependants.

I have not seen any specific guidance on irs.gov yet (probably too new,) but I have read dozens of articles, reporting on the new Act. Every report has been clear that there is no income requirement to qualify for the Child Tax Credit going forward. So to get into the system, popcas needs to file her 2020 tax return, with her 3 children's SSNs, and complete the "Recovery Rebate Credit Worksheet" on page 58 of the "IRS 2020 1040 and 1040-SR Instructions," in order to reconcile her stimulus payments on line 30 of IRS form 1040. When she lists her U.S. bank account for her 2020 refund -- she'll be set-up for any force fed "advance" payments in the future. The original House intent was to make monthly payments, but in conference, monthly was changed to periodic. The IRS Commissioner has stated publicly, that the IRS is overwhelmed and doesn't have the capability to focus on these "extra" payments until after tax season (due to the retroactive nature of parts of the Act and the extended filing deadline.) Time will tell how it all ends up! Cheers, 255


----------



## popcas

Nononymous said:


> Your friend is wrong. If you earn below the threshold you are not required to file. The threshold for single is currently $12,400. In 2017 the threshold for married filing separately dropped to $5, which is bizarre, but if you are truly earning $0 then you qualify. In any case, the IRS would have no idea what you earned so it's entirely up to you what to declare or not declare - it's essentially an honour system.
> 
> If you wanted to file a return this year, there's $3200 in it for you plus some additional amount for the children with SSNs, thanks to the stimulus benefit. Not sure how the mechanics of that all work but you've probably got over $5000 on the table. Until November you could have used the "non-filer" form to collect this money, but now you need to do a full return, which in your case will be very simple - zero income, two dependents, wait for the cash. Use a Wise account to get a US routing number for direct deposit instead of a cheque in the post.
> 
> PS Do you know if your banks are aware of your US citizenship? If so, any joint accounts may be subject to FATCA reporting. This is not the end of the world - though your British partner might be very unhappy to learn this - but if you ever had plans of returning to the US it might be worth considering doing the FBAR reports if the total balances exceed $10,000. Otherwise ignore this.
> 
> PPS Assuming your children were born in the UK and have dual citizenship, take precautions going forward to conceal their US citizenship from banking institutions. There's no reason they should be subject to FATCA or US tax obligations as adults if they have no interest in moving to the US.


Is this what you meant by a wise account?









Wise Fees & Pricing: Only Pay for What You Use


Learn more about our fair and transparent prices. No hidden fees & no subscriptions, no monthly costs. See the fee upfront and only pay for what you use.




wise.com


----------



## Nononymous

popcas said:


> Is this what you meant by a wise account?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wise Fees & Pricing: Only Pay for What You Use
> 
> 
> Learn more about our fair and transparent prices. No hidden fees & no subscriptions, no monthly costs. See the fee upfront and only pay for what you use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wise.com


Yes.


----------



## popcas

Hi everyone, just a quick update.

So I finally sat down and read through this. 

1st stimulus check - $1200 per adult, $500 per dependent child under 17
2nd stimulus check - $600 per adult and $600 per dependent child
3rd stimulus check - $1400 per adult and $1400 per dependent

To recap I don't work, have never worked whilst in the UK. I have 3 kids under 7, of which 2 have their SSN.

The stimulus checks would amount to 
Stimulus 1 = 1200 + 500 + 500 + 500 = 2700
Stimulus 2 = 600 +600 + 600 + 600 = 2400
Stimulus 3 = 1400 + 1400 + 1400 + 1400 = 5600

Grand Total = $10,700

However as I cannot currently claim for my third child (he doesnt have his SSN yet) that would be (500 + 600 + 1400) = $2500 less.

So my plan was to follow the great advice on here. File an extension using form 4868 to take my filing deadline to 15 October and then try and get my third child SSN and then submit my tax return and apply for the Recovery Rebate as part of my return for the stimulus checks. 

Everything seems great until my doting dad got involved.

He spoke to his accountant and relayed the following

1) There is no need to file an extension to 15th October as its automatic.
2) We need to complete the tax return asap as the stimulus checks can be withdrawn at any time. Don't lose $8200 for the sake of an extra $2500.
3) There is no point waiting for my third child SSN, he can always file an amended return when we get it. (isnt this messy?)

So in light of this, my father has been calling me asking for our details - passport and SSN of my kids and myself. I explained to him the plan but hes insistant that his accountant is right. 

I understand the only reason to delay is to get my child SSN and then the extra $2500 but is my father accountant just being pushy?


----------



## Nononymous

With the caveat that I understand nothing of the actual mechanics of filing a 1040, I think your father is making a lot of sense. Do it now so that no matter what happens, the bigger chunk of money is safe. It's likely not going to be a fast process, even if you file electronically. You also have no idea how long it's going to take to get an SSN for your third child, given the pandemic and all that. After that it should be relatively simple to file an amended return.

And if your father is offering to have his accountant take care of it for you, not a bad deal either. All he really needs is everyone's name, date of birth and SSN, I expect. (In general you'd be advised to beware of US-based accountants who aren't well-versed in the intricacies and idiosyncracies of non-resident expat taxes, but in your case it will be extremely simple: zero income and no assets to declare.)


----------



## 255

popcas -- I would totally disagree with the accountant, for all the reasons stated earlier in this thread. First, I take you as a pretty "smart cookie," as such, you can do this yourself, without paying an accountant's fees. As per the information from your father's accountant:

1) "There is no need to file an extension to 15th October as its automatic." This is absolutely not true! There is an automatic extension from 15 April to 17 May, but anything further, you need to file for the "automatically approved extension" or utilize the 15 Jun extension for overseas filers. There is an additional extension that "Moulard" from this forum has delineated, in the past, that requires a letter request to the IRS. So if the accountant prepares the return and you file it expeditiously, you'll be on-time, without an extension. Of course, as stated before, the penalty for late filing is a percentage of taxes owed, so zero, in your case.

2) "We need to complete the tax return asap as the stimulus checks can be withdrawn at any time. Don't lose $8200 for the sake of an extra $2500." This is absolute "hogwash." There are no stimulus payments to withdraw. The so called stimulus payments are an advance of your "Recovery Tax Credit." At this point, you are getting a tax refund equal to the "advances" citizens who were already in the system, got advanced. There have been shortages of moneys to fund PPP & EIDL loans, but this doesn't affect you.

3) "There is no point waiting for my third child SSN, he can always file an amended return when we get it. (isn't this messy?)" Yes, you can pay an accountant extra fees to file an amended return, but unless you need the money now, why? And yes, this can get a little messy, if you need to file an amended return, but even that isn't that difficult.

Your statement: "So my plan was to follow the great advice on here. File an extension using form 4868 to take my filing deadline to 15 October and then try and get my third child SSN and then submit my tax return and apply for the Recovery Rebate as part of my return for the stimulus checks." still seams to be the best plan, but I would "get on it." 

In the end you'll get the same result (except, of course, you, or your father, will be out the accountant's fees, x2.) The original path gets you in the system, to be able to continue future child stimulus payments (scuttlebutt is they'll start in July.) Either way, your first step is to register your last child's birth with the Embassy and fill out the application for a SSN, if you haven't done so already. The accountant surely will file your return(s) electronically, thus allowing you to capture your return expeditiously. Remember that these stimulus payments are only advances to a tax credit -- you'll have to "settle-up" with the IRS when you file your annual returns.

Remember, the first two tranches of stimulus payments were advances to the 2020 tax credit. The third will be for 2021 (they're still pushing these out.)

Yes, your father's accountant appears to pushy -- these returns do not require much work (mostly zeros) -- I hope your father is getting a discount. I postulate that your father is not knowledgeable, at all, in this situation and has relied on his accountant's expertise for a long time. With that said there are a couple of reasons to let you Dad "win" on this one (remember, he only has his little girl's "best interests at heart,") especially, if he's footing the bill:

a. The accountant will invariably file electronically -- expediting your refund. The accountant's signature also provides a bit of audit protection.

b. Keep peace in the family and let your father do what he lives for -- helping you. Especially, since you live afar, and he may not have as much opportunity to help you or his grandchildren as he could if you lived nearby.

Whichever way you go, you'll be signing the tax returns (or electronic signing them,) so you need to keep track of the numbers (which you've already on top of, above.) Just remember to file a 1040-X, to add you're third child, as soon as you can (to get him in the system for future advances,) if you go with your father's plan. Cheers, 255


----------



## Moulard

Beat me to it 255. I got as far as typing "the accountant is patently wrong"...and you saved me the effort of basically typing out what you wrote


----------



## popcas

I had a quick look at form 1040 - my status would be "Married Filing Separately" - but before I could file I would need to get an ITIN number for my Husband using form W-7?

How long does that take to process? 

Does my husband need to inform the HMRC as in the W-7 form it asks for his Uk Tax identifier number which I assume is the Nat Ins number we use in the UK.


----------



## popcas

255 said:


> Either way, your first step is to register your last child's birth with the Embassy and fill out the application for a SSN, if you haven't done so already.


I am at the behest of the US Embassy in London. I have to wait until they are open to accept a CRBA for non urgent travel and they will process the birth cert and SSN at the same time - it took about 4 weeks a few years ago but I suspect with Covid expect that to be double that. If in the UK everyting is opening up Late June - I don't expect to have the SSN before Mid to late August at the earliest.



255 said:


> Remember that these stimulus payments are only advances to a tax credit -- you'll have to "settle-up" with the IRS when you file your annual returns.


Does this mean that if I ever become a tax payer - these advance tax credits that I am receving now will not be available to me. Makes sense.


255 said:


> Remember, the first two tranches of stimulus payments were advances to the 2020 tax credit. The third will be for 2021


If the third is for the year 2021 do I still claim that in my tax return for 2020 as its given in advance?



255 said:


> I hope your father is getting a discount.


I don't know but could you hazard a guess at what someone would charge to complete my tax return?


255 said:


> With that said there are a couple of reasons to let you Dad "win" on this one (remember, he only has his little girl's "best interests at heart,") especially, if he's footing the bill:


He will foot the bill but neither do I want him to be taken advantage of. My father came to visit us a few years back and over dinner we had a friend come over who is GP, my father was talking about his health and medical issues whilst gushing about his Dr who he had been seeing over the last 10 years on a regular basis. My GP friend abruptly asked him, why hasn't he been assessed for a low thyroid as it seemed to him to be the most obvious cause of his problems. On his return to the US, my father duly asked his Dr to get his thyroid levels checked and low and behold, he had an underactive thyroid that had been misdiagnised for so long.

So I agree I will likely let him win on this if his accountant is being fair, I know he has my best interests at heart. My husband has made it abundantly clear - he won't get involved -


----------



## Moulard

popcas said:


> I had a quick look at form 1040 - my status would be "Married Filing Separately" - but before I could file I would need to get an ITIN number for my Husband using form W-7?


If your spouse is not a US person there is no need for an ITIN.

per the instructions...



> Married Filing Separately
> .... If your spouse doesn’t have and isn’t required to have an SSN or ITIN, enter “NRA.”


----------



## 255

popcas -- Moulard answered your first question. Assuming you're filing "Married, Filing Separately," your husband would have no reporting requirement to the U.S. nor the UK. He is just not part of the equation. 

You should check back with the Embassy, it appears they are open, by appointment. To your other questions, in turn:

a. You are a taxpayer now! Just because you have been under the reporting thresholds before, with zero income, doesn't relieve you of the fact that you are a U.S. taxpayer. As far as the current COVID related tax credits, they explicitly include low and even zero earners. If you received a paying job, in the futures, the tax credits would reduce income taxes owed. In the past there were minimum earnings necessary for the child tax credit, but that has been removed. None of us know what the future will bring, but as of now, the credits are available for you as a U.S. citizen to take advantage of (of course unless your potential future income exceed the maximum amount of income to qualify for the credits.) As of now, all of these credits are temporary (there are proposals to make the child tax credit permanent.)

b. Only the first two tranches are on the worksheet for 2020 -- the third tranche (and any future child stimulus payments for 2021) will be settled with your 2021 income tax submission.

c. My brother-in-law just relayed to me that H&R Block (a U.S. tax preparation firm, not necessarily a CPA, that his parents had used "forever") charged him $300.00 to complete their return and they owed zero tax, their only income is social security, well under the standard deduction. He'll never do that again! My mother routinely paid her CPA $500.00 (with me doing all the prep. work.) There are tax preparation firms that will charge a small fee to review and electronically file a return, for as little as $25.00. I've seen tax prep. fees in the thousands (a lot of people think they are getting a superior result, if they pay more.) My daughter does income taxes, as a side hustle, and she routinely charges $150.00, for a "basic" return. The last few years, she had to pay $60.00 per return to file electronically. This year she changed software firms and paid a flat $950 to file up to 100 clients returns. My guess is that your father's CPA will charge about $500.00 per return, although it will be "whatever the market will bear," in his location. NYC CPAs will charge more than CPAs in Laredo, TX My son has very complicated returns and he routinely pays $2-3000.00 per year. CPA fees are all over the map.

d. I think $150.00, for each of your "simple" returns would be fair. I certainly wouldn't pay more than $200.00, knowing he has charges to file electronically. After all, he is only completing one worksheet and filing in one line on your return. Cheers, 255


----------



## popcas

255 said:


> c. My brother-in-law just relayed to me that H&R Block (a U.S. tax preparation firm, not necessarily a CPA, that his parents had used "forever") charged him $300.00 to complete their return and they owed zero tax, their only income is social security, well under the standard deduction. He'll never do that again! My mother routinely paid her CPA $500.00 (with me doing all the prep. work.) There are tax preparation firms that will charge a small fee to review and electronically file a return, for as little as $25.00. I've seen tax prep. fees in the thousands (a lot of people think they are getting a superior result, if they pay more.) My daughter does income taxes, as a side hustle, and she routinely charges $150.00, for a "basic" return. The last few years, she had to pay $60.00 per return to file electronically. This year she changed software firms and paid a flat $950 to file up to 100 clients returns. My guess is that your father's CPA will charge about $500.00 per return, although it will be "whatever the market will bear," in his location. NYC CPAs will charge more than CPAs in Laredo, TX My son has very complicated returns and he routinely pays $2-3000.00 per year. CPA fees are all over the map.
> 
> d. I think $150.00, for each of your "simple" returns would be fair. I certainly wouldn't pay more than $200.00, knowing he has charges to file electronically. After all, he is only completing one worksheet and filing in one line on your return. Cheers, 255


Thanks so much 255. I really appreciate your help, I hope others in similar position can take your advice as well.


----------



## Nononymous

Don't expect speedy service on that CRBA or SSN:









Why an Estimated 100,000 Americans Abroad Face Passport Problems (Published 2021)


Consular appointments for U.S. citizens overseas are nearly impossible to come by as many embassies, plagued by Covid restrictions and staff reductions, remain all but closed.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## popcas

Nononymous said:


> Don't expect speedy service on that CRBA or SSN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why an Estimated 100,000 Americans Abroad Face Passport Problems (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Consular appointments for U.S. citizens overseas are nearly impossible to come by as many embassies, plagued by Covid restrictions and staff reductions, remain all but closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


Tell me about it. I have been on the London Embassy website everyday for over 6 months. I think there are many in this situation. We were planning to travel to the US in the summer - so it's a waiting game.


----------



## Nononymous

popcas said:


> Tell me about it. I have been on the London Embassy website everyday for over 6 months. I think there are many in this situation. We were planning to travel to the US in the summer - so it's a waiting game.


You should be able to use a UK passport for the newest arrival. Not strictly kosher but as long as it gets you on the plane, you can probably deal with any fallout after arrival. The whole US citizens must use US passports thing is a bit overblown - spoken as a dual citizen who's had very little trouble crossing the border using a Canadian passport with US birthplace.


----------

